# Best cantle saddle bag for a jacket and lead rope?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

What is a good cantle bag that is big enough to hold a jacket and lead rope?

I like the cantle style because I have an unmarked set right now and I can roll up my jacket neat and tidy and it will also hold a good sized lead rope. I like how everything is nice and neat and my jacket doesn't get full of pine needles and tree junk like when I just tie it on with saddle strings.

I was looking at this one by Cashel because I have their horn bags and love them but I can't find any info on how the roll-out jacket liner actually works or looks in action. Anybody use this one before? 

Cashel Deluxe Cantle Bag - Horse.com

Or other nice cantle bag suggestions? 

It's hard to pick something out on the internet when you really don't know if your jacket and stuff will fit in it and you've never seen the bag in real life. :cowboy:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've tried a few cantle bags but It seems easier to me to just roll my jacket and tie it on the cantle....rather than put it in a bag...and just expect to have to wash it between rides....

Maybe I just need to roll my jacket tighter to get it to fit....but it's always a PITA for me....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> I've tried a few cantle bags but It seems easier to me to just roll my jacket and tie it on the cantle....rather than put it in a bag...and just expect to have to wash it between rides....
> 
> Maybe I just need to roll my jacket tighter to get it to fit....but it's always a PITA for me....


Yeah, I hear you on that. I always tied my jacket until a friend gave me a used banana shaped cantle bag and both my jacket and lead rope fit. Everything is so neat a tidy. But that bag is getting old and faded and I wanted to get another one. And I had no idea getting a cantle bag could be so complicated! 

I have the feeling the one I have is a cheapie, but I have a hard time pulling the trigger on a cheapie on the internet when I can't see the quality in person. Because while it doesn't have to be fancy, I want one that will last and is of nice quality. A lot of the "good" ones I'm not sure if a jacket will fit in it because of all the fancy pockets and such.

But I like Cashel as a brand. I have their "small" horn bags and l love them. Much roomier than "small" would imply. Between them and a cantle bag, I am covered for a day ride, even in the summer with multiple water bottles (I can fit up to 4 in the small horn bags).


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

I got one from Corriente saddle supply. It is pretty roomy and seems to be pretty good quality. Heavy zipper http://https://corrientesaddleco.com/MISC.html


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

https://corrientesaddleco.com/
click on miscellaneous tack and scroll down toward the bottom


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an EasyCare Stowaway cantle bag that would be more than big enough to hold a coat and a lead rope.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have one like this one. Used it for 23 years and its still going strong. Western 600 Denier Cantle Bag - Statelinetack.com

One like this style of being held in place this intrigues me http://www.okanagansaddlery.com/Cantle bag 0.jpg I wonder it it would be more secure?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have an EasyCare Stowaway cantle bag that would be more than big enough to hold a coat and a lead rope.


Which one?

I ordered the "deluxe stowaway" and while it's a great bag, it wasn't really a practical jacket holder. I kept it anyway because it will be great for Easyboots, but what I really wanted was a jacket holder. So I was a little disappointed I spent about $60 on a cantle bag that was so fancy it won't hold a jacket. :neutral:

https://www.easycareinc.com/Other_Products/stowaway_packs.aspx

But like I said, it will be great for Easyboots, which I carry on the odd times I trailer out. 

I liked their "western slim" design but was scared to try it sight unseen.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

dbhrsmn said:


> https://corrientesaddleco.com/
> click on miscellaneous tack and scroll down toward the bottom


*Oh, that's nice and looks big too. Hmm. I kind of think I want to go with a cheaper/lighter one, but that actually looks nice and big.*



ChitChatChet said:


> I have one like this one. Used it for 23 years and its still going strong. Western 600 Denier Cantle Bag - Statelinetack.com
> 
> *Yeah, but I bet they were they made better 23 years too. I LOVE the price and the colors and it looks similar to what I'm using now. The price is so good you could order several! I just have this feeling they can't be that good anymore.*


I wish I could see these things in person. It would make life so much easier. We only have 1 local tack store, 2 farm-type stores, and they just don't have much of anything. They have these made by Weaver, but I read some reviews that people were having problems with the seams coming loose. And I kind of don't like the way they attach. 

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...116765067163&gclid=CO2epbiQmMkCFcdgfgodtk4AXQ

I am intrigued with Cashel becasue I like their horn bags. I've have a set of horn bags and so does a friend and I ordered another set for Christmas. I really like them. I guess I just don't understand the jacket roll-out liner thing. I can't find any pictures of it in action. And I assume your jacket fits outside the bag, because 15" doesn't sound big enough for a jacket inside the bag. 

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=532a0af0-5ff3-4acb-805a-1e4ec211ded7


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The leg from an old pair of jeans. Open the single seam, not all the way and sew or staple the ends closed. It keeps things clean and is a good source for strips of cotton if there a trail emergency.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Which one?
> 
> I liked their "western slim" design but was scared to try it sight unseen.



I ride in an english saddle and specifically wanted the water bottle holders as I needed to be able to carry a lot of electrolytes. [I don't normally use both the front and back packs at the same time, this setup was specifically for Tevis.]











The bottom compartment of the pack is huge, going from under one water bottle all the way around to under the other. I carried not only a rolled up raincoat, but a bunch of bandaging supplies in it.

The western slim design looks to be the same setup, with that huge main compartment and then a couple smaller ones stuck on top instead of the water bottles.

Did you return your deluxe one already? Perhaps you can exchange it for a western slim.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I ride in an english saddle and specifically wanted the water bottle holders as I needed to be able to carry a lot of electrolytes. [I don't normally use both the front and back packs at the same time, this setup was specifically for Tevis.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it sounds like your's is set up a bit differently than the deluxe model. the Deluxe has a large main compartment but ends at the side compartments which were designed to hold the hoof boots (for anyone interested, I can get a 1L nalgene bottle into the side compartments) it does have snaps though to roll your rain jacket up and clip it in. If I take a jacket I just lay it out on the tailgate, fold the sleeves and hood in, then do it again and roll it so the only exposed bit is the back. seems to do the trick keeping the pine needles and other junk out of it


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> it sounds like your's is set up a bit differently than the deluxe model. the Deluxe has a large main compartment but ends at the side compartments which were designed to hold the hoof boots


Right. The deluxe is what the OP said she had and didn't care for. I was showing her the one I have, which I believe is similar to the western slim (which seems to be more in line with what she was looking for).


----------

